

We are out of 4 letter .com domains - Duskic
http://whoapi.com/blog/1413/we-are-out-of-4-letter-com-domains/
For some it&#x27;s old news, but it&#x27;s good to remind ourselves.
======
easy_rider
Just some promotional blog post for their Domain API.

"We just checked 456.976 domains with our API"

"I hooked up with 10 chicks last month"

In both cases, no one cares.

------
colinbartlett
Every 1, 2, 3, and 4 letter dot-com has been registered for ages. Why is this
on the front page of HN?

------
DangerousPie
This has been known to be the case for many years now. What's the news?

------
chrisblackwell
Are .com(s) really worth their value anymore? With so much success with
companies using alternative domain extensions, I see the value of a .com
dropping sharply in the near future.

~~~
yogo
I think so. It's still the _main_ domain and probably the only tld that should
exist (outside of .org and .gov) to avoid confusion. Even before the most
recent additions of tlds .com maintained its dominance with .co, .name, .info,
.biz, etc. Personally I would trust an entity with a .com for a given domain
name (even over .net). .menu, .uno? Wtf... ridiculous.

------
cfontes
And? so what? who wants AAAA.com? and if you do you probably have some other
domains to choose.

------
Torn
We've long been out of four-letter domains.

And don't custom TLDs render this moot (well, for companies that can afford
185k then 25k each year on it) anyway?

------
Eibx
I own Eibx.com :) - But I did have to buy it from another person.

------
m1r0
But still available some 4 letter-digit combinations

